# Marathon DM Zugspitze 2009



## 4xdome (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

möchte evtl. mit n paar Spezis von mir an der Marathon DM 2009 teilnehmen. Die wird ja im Rahmen des Zugspitz Marathons ausgetragen.

Wollte mal hören ob von Euch schon jemand dabei war und wie die Veranstaltung so ist. Teilnehmerzahl, Verpflegung , natürlich Strecke usw.?
Wie schauts aus mit Stellplätzen fürs Wohnmobil  aus ? Gibts da auch was zu sehen von den Prfis und Herstellern also ne Art Messe Area?
Bin über alle Infos dankbar.

Freue mich schon auf die große Runde , und hoffe das viele von Euch am Start sind.

Bis dann und Danke


----------



## herr.gigs (19. Januar 2009)

Bin 2006 mal Mitteldistanz gefahren und werde mir wohl dieses Jahr die Langstrecke antun. Sollen übrigens ca. 100km und 2800hm sein.

Was mir von damals noch in Erinnerung ist-landschaftlich extrem schön!
Und sehr lange Anstiege (aber das sollte klar sein, wenn es auf Ü 1400m geht). Fahrtechnischer Anspruch glaube ich ist nicht allzu hoch, halt für jedermann fahrbar.

Durch die DM schätze ich mal sicher 1500 Teilnehmer, Expo bestimmt!
Hoffentl. passt das Wetter, sonst schenk ich´s mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4xdome (23. Januar 2009)

Hey Danke für die Info!!!

Bin gespannt was die Beine hergeben.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Hier in Hagen/Dortmund werden auch grad Überlegungen angestellt, nach Garmisch runterzufahren für diesen Marathon. Allerding nur in der kurzen Version (sind noch Marathon-Einteiger dies Jahr)  mit 2-3 Tagen Kurzurlaub dabei

Fahrtechnisch warten also keinen größeren Sauereien?

In Anlehnung an den Hobby-Marathon in Sundern Hagen, wo irgeddnwie 70% Schotter vorzufinden war, sähe es Bodentechnisch dort etwas anders aus???


----------



## r19andre (3. Mai 2009)

hi,
wir fahren bereits am Donnerstag früh morgens dort runter und haben uns eine FEWO gemietet. Ich fahre die mittlere Runde und meine beiden Kollegen die Lange. Ist aber auch fast durch Waldautobahn wie im Sauerland. Sind halt nur wesenlich längere Anstiege dabei.
Die Kulisse wird wieder gut da wieder Start Ziel in der City von Garmisch

Andre

TEAM MEGA BIKE


----------



## apoptygma (3. Mai 2009)

Super...danke schön. Na bei uns entscheidet sich das wohl morgen ob das terminlich klappt. 

Wir werden als Einstand da die kleine nehmen, da ich auch gar nicht weiss, wie ich auf Höhenluft reagiere *lach

Lieber längere Anstiege als fiese Schotterabfahrten 

Unterbringung wollte sich wenn meine mit- und michfahren andere Bike-Hälfte kümmern 





r19andre schrieb:


> hi,
> wir fahren bereits am Donnerstag früh morgens dort runter und haben uns eine FEWO gemietet. Ich fahre die mittlere Runde und meine beiden Kollegen die Lange. Ist aber auch fast durch Waldautobahn wie im Sauerland. Sind halt nur wesenlich längere Anstiege dabei.
> Die Kulisse wird wieder gut da wieder Start Ziel in der City von Garmisch
> 
> ...


----------



## Fast_Hai (21. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bin das erste mal in Garmisch dabei und werde mal zum Anfang nur die Mitteldistanz fahren. Wie ich aus den Beiträgen oben rauslesen kann ist die Strecke eher einfach und bei dan Abfahrten kommt auch nicht heftiges, oder?
Danke für die Info.

Im Moment sind ja noch nicht so viel Starter angemeldet hoffe das wird noch.

Gruss
M

http://www.svm-radsport.de/mtb/?template=ja_purity


----------



## Augustiner1328 (21. Mai 2009)

die strecke hat sich gegenüberden vorjahren nur im Anfang übern Eibsee technisch kein grosses problem und der letzten Abfahrt vom Eckbauer über den wanderweg von der bergstation geändert( einige kennen den vielleicht noch vom garmisch classic) ...der weg ist trocken recht gut zubefahren teilweise recht steil aber gut machbar wenn nass wird werd die rundhölzer zur wegbefestigung ein kleines problem weil dann ziemlich rutschig.... also schaut dass es schön bleibt
 es gibt ein paaar ekelhafte kurven wenn da zuschnell dann merkt ihrs schon wo die sind
einen gewissen heimvorteil muss ich schon haben


wegen den starter ein paar werden schon noch dazu kommen aber am anderen tag ist tegernsee und viele werden dort fahren .....


----------



## Fast_Hai (21. Mai 2009)

Ok Danke für die Info. Na dann freu ich mich aufs Wochenend in Garmisch und hoffe auf gutes Wetter.

Ein kleinerer Startblock hat auch was gutes.

Gruss
M

http://www.svm-radsport.de/mtb/?template=ja_purity


----------



## scapin-biker (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo, wir starten auch zu viert. Waren im letzten Jahr schon dabei. Mitteldistanz. Heuer auch wieder Mitteldistanz. Garmisch ist immer ein Erlebniss. Tegernsee-Marathon, sind zu viele Starter im Feld. Dann doch lieber Garmisch.
Wir sehen uns !


----------



## Augustiner1328 (23. Mai 2009)

@scapin-biker

schau dir das mal an
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HPaWnzxGEI"]YouTube - TV-Spot "Biker" von "graubÃ¼nden"[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (23. Mai 2009)

Ok, habs gesehen. Aber,....was soll ich nun damit anfangen ?????


----------



## naishy (23. Mai 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> @scapin-biker
> 
> schau dir das mal an
> YouTube - TV-Spot "Biker" von "graubÃ¼nden"


 

Klasse Spot.


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Mai 2009)

So ganz hab ich die Strecke noch nicht verstanden. Der Anfang der Langstrecke ist glaub mit letztem Jahr (und davor) identisch, Runde um den Eibsee - aber der Rest ist mir nicht ganz klar, geht das wieder wie früher den langen (700Hm) Anstieg hoch, nachdem man ne Weile an der Bahn lang ist? Und der Rest scheint mir irgendwie etwas anders als früher zu sein, aber auf jeden Fall nimmer so wie letztes Jahr - was mir äußerst recht wäre, den der Sausteile Anstieg ist nicht so mein Ding, den fahr ich dann doch lieber runter...


----------



## Augustiner1328 (24. Mai 2009)

@klaus

eibsee wie letztes jahr war dir ja klar wenn man unten im tal ist gehts über die forstrasse hoch zum hausberg  ich denke mal dass meinst du mit dem 700hm anstieg sind aber ein paar weniger ( dasschiebestück zur tröglhütte entfälltwarscheinlich da hängt noch ein riesiges fangnetz) okay hausberg oben dann etwas runter zum garmischer haus verpflegung.... dann runter über den antoniwald laub hütte entlang vom ferchenbach bis hoch zum wambergersattel da nicht runter (dort haben wir letztes jahr hochgeschoben) sonder links bis zur bergstation von der eckbauerbahn und übern wanderweg runter... hoffentlich trocken...dann zu start ziel an der bahnlinie entlang ...mittelstrecke zu ende .....langstrecke durch partenkirchen altes  gsteig rauf gschwandner bauer...richtungrind berg über finzbrücke und dem hinteren esterberg zur esterbergalm dort runter und dann richtung ziel

die anstiege sind dieses jahr nicht so steil aber die hm beissen schon vorallem hinten raus das sind nochmal knappe 1100hm....
technisch(für trail liebhaber) nicht der hammer aber trotzdem schön...

schön das du mitfährst bin ich wieder einen platz weiter hinten


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Mai 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> @klaus
> 
> eibsee wie letztes jahr war dir ja klar wenn man unten im tal ist gehts über die forstrasse hoch zum hausberg  ich denke mal dass meinst du mit dem 700hm anstieg sind aber ein paar weniger ( dasschiebestück zur tröglhütte entfälltwarscheinlich da hängt noch ein riesiges fangnetz) okay hausberg oben dann etwas runter zum garmischer haus verpflegung.... dann runter über den antoniwald laub hütte entlang vom ferchenbach bis hoch zum wambergersattel da nicht runter (dort haben wir letztes jahr hochgeschoben) sonder links bis zur bergstation von der eckbauerbahn und übern wanderweg runter... hoffentlich trocken...dann zu start ziel an der bahnlinie entlang ...mittelstrecke zu ende .....langstrecke durch partenkirchen altes  gsteig rauf gschwandner bauer...richtungrind berg über finzbrücke und dem hinteren esterberg zur esterbergalm dort runter und dann richtung ziel
> 
> ...



Ja, also der Anfang hört sich mal bekannt an, dass die Schiebepassage rausfällt ist nicht so dramatisch, ich lauf eh nicht gern - hab extra mal ne 11-34 montiert  Dafür hört sich das mit dem Wanderweg runter gut an. Heißt also doch einige neue Sachen...
Naja, das muss nicht sein, bisher läuft das dieses Jahr nicht so arg rund, mal sehen ob das bis Garmisch noch besser wird - ausserdem hast Du Heimvorteil!


----------



## snoeren (25. Mai 2009)

Wir reisen auch aus Köln für den Marathon an. Ich werde die Langdistanz machen und mein Kollege die Mittlere. Hoffe ich übernehme mich damit mal nicht ...

Bis nächste Woche die Herrschaften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (25. Mai 2009)

Besser wäre, den Pros am Samstag in Gap zuzusehen, und am Sonntag den wesentlich besseren Marathon am Tegernsee zu fahren.
Kein wunder, wenn der tegernseer mehr zulauf hat.

In Gap wäre es schön, mal eine Strecke zu haben die nicht jedes Jahr geändert wird, aber was tut man nicht alles für die Pros, damit die nicht so steil fahren müssen.


----------



## scapin-biker (25. Mai 2009)

@ Trailhunterer:
Ein paar Fragen:

Warum den sog. Pros nur zusehen. Einfach selber mitfahren !!!
Natürlich fahren dort auch Pros, schließlich geht es doch um Punkte in der DM.

Es gibt jedoch genug ambitionierte Hobbybiker die dort mitfahren. Z.b. Ich und 3 Freunde eingeschlossen. Thema Strecke: Warum die Strecke nicht ändern. Grund ???

Und was ist bitteschön am Tegernsee Marathon *wesentlich besser* ???

Ich persönlich bin je 2x sowohl Tegernsee wie auch Garmisch gefahren.
Meine Meinung ist, in Garmisch ist das Starterfeld nicht so überlaufen. Im Gegensatz zum Tegernsee, sind mir zuviele Biker unterwegs. Is ja wie beim Almabtrieb !!

Zudem finde ich persönlich die Strecke in Garmisch besser und schöner.

Ist halt meine Meinung. Wie gesagt fahr einfach mal Garmisch mit, und du wirst glaube ich deine Meinung ändern.

Also, nix für Ungut

Da Vyrus


----------



## naishy (25. Mai 2009)

Am Samstag Garmisch fahren, am Sonntag rüber zum Tegernsee und noch ein paar Kilometer dranhängen.

Hoff nur s`Wetter spielt einigermassen mit.


----------



## ragazza (25. Mai 2009)

naishy schrieb:


> Am Samstag Garmisch fahren, am Sonntag rüber zum Tegernsee und noch ein paar Kilometer dranhängen.
> 
> Hoff nur s`Wetter spielt einigermassen mit.



Ja genau,gibts eigentlich noch mehr bekloppte Fahrer die BEIDES fahren ?Garmisch und Tegernsee ?


----------



## scapin-biker (25. Mai 2009)

ja, ist eigentlich ne gute Idee.

Samstag in GAP die Mitteldistanz zum aufwärmen, und am Sonntag am See die Kurze zum ausrollen.


----------



## naishy (25. Mai 2009)

Samstag die Lange und Sonntag dafür die Zweitkürzeste.


----------



## ragazza (25. Mai 2009)

Samstag in Garmisch die Lange und Sonntag die Dreiviertel zum ausrollen,alles schon angemeldet


----------



## snoeren (26. Mai 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Natürlich fahren dort auch Pros, schließlich geht es doch um Punkte in der DM.


Punkte? Ich dachte der Gewinner ist der Deutsche Marathon Meister? 





> Deutsche Meisterschaft Marathon lang Distanz  Lizenz:
> Meister Trikot und Pokal für die Deutschen Meister, Medaillen für
> 1. - 3. Platz,





scapin-biker schrieb:


> Es gibt jedoch genug ambitionierte Hobbybiker die dort mitfahren. Z.b. Ich und 3 Freunde eingeschlossen. terwegs.


Dann bin ich aber beruhigt, dass es noch mehr solche Bekloppte gibt und ich nicht als Einziger von den "Pros" eine auf den Sack bekomme 
Gibt es eigentlich einen "Besenwagen" auf der Strecke?


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. Mai 2009)

Schon vorweg, kenne die Strecke gut genug um das beurteilen zu können.
Aber für 2x Langstrecke fehlt mir die motivation in GAP. Was soll ich mit ner kurz oder Mitteldistanz, wenn ich Marathon fahren will.
Was ist jetzt in Gap toll. Ja die tollen Schottersträsschen auf denen man schön schnell rollen kann ( könnte ja fast ein Strassenrennen werden ).Da gibt es ja nicht mal mehr richtig steile Stücke. Trails sind dort ein Fremdwort und gehören für mich zu einem guten Marathon unbedingt dazu.

Stimmt die Kulisse ist an manchen Stellen sehr schön, wenn man die Zeit hätte dies zu bewundern.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (26. Mai 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Trails sind dort ein Fremdwort und gehören für mich zu einem guten Marathon unbedingt dazu.



warum fährst du dann den Ötztaler mit? Dort gibt es keinen einzigen Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Mai 2009)

Gibts eigentlich auf den neuen Streckenteilen Probleme mit Schlamm falls es etwas nässer wird? Die alte war ja (aufgrund des hohen Schotteranteils) recht nässeresistent.
Wie lange ist denn grob die neue Abfahrt?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (26. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auf den neuen Streckenteilen Probleme mit Schlamm falls es etwas nässer wird? Die alte war ja (aufgrund des hohen Schotteranteils) recht nässeresistent.
> Wie lange ist denn grob die neue Abfahrt?




du sagt es schon recht nässeresistent ....was etwas schlammig werden könnte ist der weg zum eibsee unten bei der loisach nach der brücke bis zum kurzen schiebestück im Gschwandwald....
bei der Laubhütte ist es eigentlich immer nass ....
Hausberg könnte wegen der Bauarbeiten bei nässe etwas dreckig werden...
zur Abfahrt von Eckbauer ca,3,7 km lang kurze erhohlung für die bremmsen nach 2,3 km 
insgesamt ca. 480 m Abstieg..... problem sind rundhözer zur wegbefestigung die wenn feucht nicht gerade prima weil doch recht rutschig ...okay machmal  steil dort aber teilweise geteert (ähnlich esterbergabfahrt) 
ganz unten schon im flacheren kommen noch ich glaube 2 wasserrinnen mit durchschlag potenzial gehen aber zu überspringen weil schon im flachenweg 
ingesamt recht breiter weg kann schlecht schätzen denk mal so 2-3m halt ein feldweg berg runter 
für dich alles kein problem klaus... etwas kontrolierte offensive dort bergab...es gibt dort keine notausgänge....

ich werd vorne RoRo hinten RR in 2.25 wachsen....mit einer schönen Schicht Milch


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Mai 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Hausberg könnte wegen der Bauarbeiten bei nässe etwas dreckig werden...
> zur Abfahrt von Eckbauer ca,3,7 km lang kurze erhohlung für die bremmsen nach 2,3 km
> insgesamt ca. 480 m Abstieg..... problem sind rundhözer zur wegbefestigung die wenn feucht nicht gerade prima weil doch recht rutschig ...okay machmal  steil dort aber teilweise geteert (ähnlich esterbergabfahrt)
> für dich alles kein problem klaus... etwas kontrolierte offensive dort bergab...es gibt dort keine notausgänge....



für mich normal auch nicht...also wenn nicht wieder wie 2006 jemand mitten in der Kurve steht und überlegt ob er weiterfahren soll oder nicht (und man selbst bei Schneehagel etc. etwas zu schnell daherkommt...bin dann unten gleich direkt ins Sanizelt durchgefahren und von dort ins nahegelegene Spital verfrachtet worden wo man mich dann gewichtstechnisch um den schleimbeutel im knie erleichtert hat...)

2009 werde ich erstmals wieder nach Garmisch zurückkehren...

joe


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. Mai 2009)

augustiner1328 der war gut 

es muss ja auch mal ein marathon geben, bei dem man sich bei ruhigem lauf erholen kann.

da ich nicht gelost wurde, müssen halt die bike landistanzen herhalten.

vielleicht treffen wir uns ja wieder beim kitzalp.


----------



## Danimal (27. Mai 2009)

Ist die aktuelle Veranstaltung noch mit den Garmisch Classics vergleichbar, oder werden nur Teilstücke davon gefahren? Die Classics fand ich echt nett, da waren auch ein zwei nette Trailpassagen drin...


----------



## null.ahnung (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Mal was anderes: Ich reise Do. an, und würde Do. und Fr gerne was von der Strecke abfahren. Ist die dann schon ausgeschildert? 

Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Augustiner1328 (27. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> für mich normal auch nicht...also wenn nicht wieder wie 2006 jemand mitten in der Kurve steht und überlegt ob er weiterfahren soll oder nicht (und man selbst bei Schneehagel etc. etwas zu schnell daherkommt...bin dann unten gleich direkt ins Sanizelt durchgefahren und von dort ins nahegelegene Spital verfrachtet worden wo man mich dann gewichtstechnisch um den schleimbeutel im knie erleichtert hat...)
> 
> 2009 werde ich erstmals wieder nach Garmisch zurückkehren...
> 
> joe



okay joe da die lange vor den anderen distanzen startet glaub  ich das in unserem bereich die meisten dort runter fahren hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Augustiner1328 (27. Mai 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> augustiner1328 der war gut
> 
> es muss ja auch mal ein marathon geben, bei dem man sich bei ruhigem lauf erholen kann.
> 
> ...



heuer kein Pfronten kein Kitzalp
bin bei der Trans Germany bei den Germany's next Top-Biker dabei


----------



## Trailhunterer (27. Mai 2009)

schade, drück dir aber trotzdem die Daumen, vor allem fürs wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> du sagt es schon recht nässeresistent ....was etwas schlammig werden könnte ist der weg zum eibsee unten bei der loisach nach der brücke bis zum kurzen schiebestück im Gschwandwald....
> bei der Laubhütte ist es eigentlich immer nass ....
> Hausberg könnte wegen der Bauarbeiten bei nässe etwas dreckig werden...
> zur Abfahrt von Eckbauer ca,3,7 km lang kurze erhohlung für die bremmsen nach 2,3 km
> ...



Stimmt, so um den Eibsee rum war schon öfter mal etwas feucht, aber kein Problem, deshalb fahr ich keinen anderen Reifen  Die Abfahrt hört sich dann auch nicht so dramatisch an, dachte es geht mal einen Trail (Wanderweg) runter, scheint aber doch breiter zu sein. Gut bei den Querhölzern muss man aufpassen, aber wenn die nass sind darfste da einfach nicht bremsen (sondern davor oder danach), dann geht das auch ganz gut, wenn man kerzengerade und ohne wackeln drüber fährt ist das gut machbar. Querrinnen sind übeln wenn man sie nicht sieht, aber ansonsten wie Du schon sagst springen - naja die Länge ist OK, wenigstens etwas längere Abfahrt - ist mir schon sehr recht!
Dann werd ich wohl auch vorne den Rocket Ron aufziehen, hinten ggf. den RaceKing in 2,2" rollt gut und baut recht hoch - dämpft also schön. Bei stärkerem Matsch hätt ich vorn Mountain King oder Race King vorgezogen, die sind gröber und werfen den Dreck schneller raus als der Rocket Ron...


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Mai 2009)

Ist bei der Langstrecke eine Federgabel überhaupt notwendig?

Danke für eine Info

Gruß Bonne


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ist bei der Langstrecke eine Federgabel überhaupt notwendig?
> 
> Danke für eine Info
> 
> Gruß Bonne



Hm, die Frage hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber auf der alten Strecke gab es Abfahrten die teilweise mit Querrillen oder Querhölzer gespickt sind, da ist die Starrgabel schon ein bischen heikel, grad wenn man müd und etwas unaufmerksam ist, verzeiht die Federgabel halt schon mal einen Fehler.
Ich halte es für machbar, aber man muss dann schon gut aufpassen!


----------



## herr.gigs (29. Mai 2009)

Ich habe grad mal in die Meldeliste (stand von gestern) reingeschaut und bin überrascht, wie wenig Leute sich für die Langstrecke bei den Hobby Fahrern gemeldet haben. Lizenz Klasse ist fast doppelt so viel und dort das Who is Who. Ich dachte die DM zieht richtig die Massen an


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ist bei der Langstrecke eine Federgabel überhaupt notwendig?
> 
> Danke für eine Info
> 
> Gruß Bonne



spiele auch grad mit dem Starrgedanken plus Reifen mit schön Profil...

zumindest ist die GA völlig ausreichend...brauchen wir also nix umbauen wie am Gardasee...wir hatten ja nach dem Rennen auf der EXPO kurz drüber gesprochen...

diesmal will ich Dich aber auf dem Podest sehen... obwohl die Klasse extrem stark besetzt ist...

wie ist das eigentlich zu verstehen dass die Elite-Lizenzsenioren bei Elite melden müssen, betrifft Dich das auch ? 

ich fahr ja nur ne popelige Senioren-Lizenz...

JOE
ps...kannst Du mir nochmal für die Abstimmung schreiben mit wieviel bar Du sie fährst...bzw. auf so einem Autobahnkurs ? evtl. etwas mehr ?


----------



## Callimero (29. Mai 2009)

hi, fährt jenamd aus dem raum mannheim/ heidelberg nach garmisch, oder kommt dort vorbei?

ich suche nach einer mitfahrgelegenheit

gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (30. Mai 2009)

Callimero schrieb:


> hi, fährt jenamd aus dem raum mannheim/ heidelberg nach garmisch, oder kommt dort vorbei?
> 
> ich suche nach einer mitfahrgelegenheit
> 
> gruß flo



Ich fahre von Mayen/Koblenz aus, und dann über Hockenheim Karlsruhe. Ich fahre aber schon Do.Morgen. Falls Interresse bitte melden.

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## ctwitt (31. Mai 2009)

hat jemand die GPS Daten der Langstrecke?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (31. Mai 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> hat jemand die GPS Daten der Langstrecke?




ich hab die von der mittel beginnen aber bei mir vor der haustür hat ein freund auf gezeichnet ich hab kein gps kenn mich so aus
und gehen bis zum fangnetzt und zurück oben richtung trögelhütte ...der teil fällt wenn das netz bleibt raus es geht dann dierekt zum garmischer haus .

strecke gestern recht trocken bis auf bei der laubhütte ,aber da ist auch nach 2 wochen trockenhait noch nass...sind gestern die mittlere abgfahren hängen heute denn rest ran mit ein paar netten schlenkern sonst wird es zu kurz


----------



## mauntzy (1. Juni 2009)

Schade, dass Garmisch vor dem Tegernsee-Spass ist und nicht umgekehrt, denn Tegernsee ist Pflicht und Garmisch würde ich gern nach Lust/Unlust, Form/Unform, Wetter/Unwetter entscheiden. Und Tegernsee (C) war ich noch nie und kann schwer einschätzen wieviel Kraft ich da noch brauche. Garmisch hingegen würde schon auch Sinn machen, jetzt ohne die 30% Rampe vom letzten Jahr.

@Herr gigs: Das Phänomen hast Du immer bei Meisterschaften. Wahrscheinlich lassen sich viele ne Tageslizenz ausstellen, um einmal mit den Pros... oder keine Ahnung.


----------



## scapin-biker (3. Juni 2009)

@Augustiner1328
Du bist doch aus Garmisch. Was meinst du zum Wetter am Samstag. Laut Wetterbericht solls ja unangenehm werden. Regen, Gewitter, etc !!

Dann noch mal ne allgemeine Frage an alle:

Welche Reifen werdet Ihr fahren ? Bin noch etwas unentschlossen. Entweder Conti RK oder MK.


----------



## snoeren (3. Juni 2009)

Vorhersage Garmisch-Partenkirchen 

Ansage vom Veranstalter:


> Findet bei jedem Wetter statt, wir gehen davon aus dass es schön ist.


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Juni 2009)

Callimero schrieb:


> hi, fährt jenamd aus dem raum mannheim/ heidelberg nach garmisch, oder kommt dort vorbei?
> 
> ich suche nach einer mitfahrgelegenheit
> 
> gruß flo




Freitag gegen 15-16-0 rollen wir da vorbei, wenn keine Stau  ..
Rückfahrt Sonntag mittag

Bonne


----------



## Augustiner1328 (3. Juni 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> @Augustiner1328
> Du bist doch aus Garmisch. Was meinst du zum Wetter am Samstag. Laut Wetterbericht solls ja unangenehm werden. Regen, Gewitter, etc !!
> 
> Dann noch mal ne allgemeine Frage an alle:
> ...



ich bin aus partenkichen aber da wird dass wetter am samstag auch nicht der hit...meine vorhersage es wird nass und kühl ich hoffe ich irre mich.....
die strecke verträgt recht viel wasser bis auf ein paar abschnitte die aber keine rolle spielen da nicht lang das problem liegt dann bei der abfahrt vom eckbauer wegen den feuchten hölzern ...... ich werd vorne roro hinten rr wachsen weil trotz wasser bleibt es eine roller strecke...


----------



## scapin-biker (3. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> ich bin aus partenkichen aber da wird dass wetter am samstag auch nicht der hit...meine vorhersage es wird nass und kühl ich hoffe ich irre mich.....
> die strecke verträgt recht viel wasser bis auf ein paar abschnitte die aber keine rolle spielen da nicht lang das problem liegt dann bei der abfahrt vom eckbauer wegen den feuchten hölzern ...... ich werd vorne roro hinten rr wachsen weil trotz wasser bleibt es eine roller strecke...


 
Hey Augustiner: Entschuldige das ich Dich als Garmischer genannt habe. Natürlich Partenkirchener. Ich weiß, das auf den Unterschied viel Wert gelegt wird.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (3. Juni 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Hey Augustiner: Entschuldige das ich Dich als Garmischer genannt habe. Natürlich Partenkirchener. Ich weiß, das auf den Unterschied viel Wert gelegt wird.



passt schoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (4. Juni 2009)

Wetter könnte am samstag besser sein als gedacht der tiroler wetterbericht sagt leichten föhn ... d. h. aber nicht das es trocken bleiben muss....


----------



## mauntzy (4. Juni 2009)

Augustiner, könntest Du bitte ein kurzfristiges Wetterupdate liefern... ich werde mich aufgrund des Wetters erst am Abend davor entscheiden, ob ich mitfahre. Bei Regen fahre ich nur am Tegernsee.
Zur Belohnung gebe ich Dir auch mal Windschatten bei der Trans Germany ;-)


----------



## Augustiner1328 (4. Juni 2009)

mauntzy schrieb:


> Augustiner, könntest Du bitte ein kurzfristiges Wetterupdate liefern... ich werde mich aufgrund des Wetters erst am Abend davor entscheiden, ob ich mitfahre. Bei Regen fahre ich nur am Tegernsee.
> Zur Belohnung gebe ich Dir auch mal Windschatten bei der Trans Germany ;-)



ich werd es machen aber es ist ein problem weil so wie es zur zeit(trocken)ist bleibt es bis freitag abend .... es wird erst gegen samstag morgen umschlagen die gfs 6std. modelle der wetter karten liefern nix brauchbares die ändern sich alle 6std. mit mehr oder weniger niederschlag und mal guten und dann wieder kalten temperatuern....
aber seit der 3 und 6.etappe der transschwarzwald und oberammergau letztes jahr kanns schlechter eigentlich nicht werden


weiteres morgen gegen 17.00


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Wetter könnte am samstag besser sein als gedacht der tiroler wetterbericht sagt leichten föhn ... d. h. aber nicht das es trocken bleiben muss....



Wenn alle schön ihre Pasta leeressen wird das schon gutes Wetter geben am Samstag nun macht mir das nicht madig!
Obwohl 2006 hats in der 2. Runde auch gepisst und das war mein bestes Garmisch-Ergebniss  Ich hab trotzdem keine Lust drauf


----------



## Interessierter (4. Juni 2009)

Diese Schweizer hier haben eines der besten Niederschlags-Prognose-Modell. Wird 2mal täglich upgedatet. Wir richten uns in der Arbeit immer danach, man wird meist wirklich auf die Stunde genau naß.

Meteoblue für GAP


----------



## Augustiner1328 (4. Juni 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> Diese Schweizer hier haben eines der besten Niederschlags-Prognose-Modell. Wird 2mal täglich upgedatet. Wir richten uns in der Arbeit immer danach, man wird meist wirklich auf die Stunde genau naß.
> 
> Meteoblue für GAP


danke kannte ich noch nicht 
die interpretieren auch nur die gfs modelle  die vorhersage deckt sich mit meiner vermutung... es wird nicht trocken bleiben....mit den temperaturen könnte mann schon leben


----------



## hey oh (5. Juni 2009)

Zumal doch rund um Garmisch sowieso ein Schlechtwetterloch ist, wo sich schnell die Wolken stauen. 

Wird richtig mies werden, aber nicht all zu kalt. Und dazu noch die langweiligen Forstautobahnen.


----------



## Interessierter (5. Juni 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> Meteoblue für GAP



neue Hochrechnung ... nicht wirklich besser, aber wie Augustiner schon gesagt hat, nach der Langstrecke Oberammergau letztes Jahr sieht das ja nach gemütlicher Biergarten-Tour mit Freundin aus. Alles relativ.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. Juni 2009)

z.zt super wetter was nicht halten wird leider...aber die niederschlagsmenge ist etwas weniger wir werden nicht trocken bleiben  was solls... bis heute abend zum nudelessen oder morgen früh im startblock....
allen ein gutes rennen egal wie das wetter wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (6. Juni 2009)

Garmisch - Wir kommen, egal wies Wetter wird. Hauptsache Spaß !


----------



## BartSi (6. Juni 2009)

Tja, das Wetter war mal wieder für fast alle Jahreszeiten offen.

Ein klein wenig bin ich enttäuscht, ich habe schon viele Rennen gesehen/gefahren aber so wenig Zuschauer finde ich wirklich unfair, den Akteuren gegenüber! Zumal es erst ab Mittag geregnet hat.
Ich habe auch nicht wenig Profis auf der Langdistanz gesehen, die durch diverse PKWs behindert wurden.
Die Absperrung hinaus aus der City fand ich sehr bedenklich, obwohl sich die Ordner wirklich sehr bemüht haben. Aber was hilf das, wenn ältere Autofahrer mitten auf der Straße (die auch zugleich noch eine Rennstrecke sein soll) stehen bleiben und nach dem Weg fragen und der "nette" Polizist dann auch noch den Weg erklärt, anstatt den Fahrer zum Weiterfahren aufzufordern.

Wird der Geländeradsport in G/P von der Allgemeinheit nicht so gerne gesehen? Das soll kein Vorwurf sein, kam mir aber stellenweise so vor.


----------



## scapin-biker (6. Juni 2009)

Komme gerade aus Garmisch wieder. Ich fand den Marathon, wie jedes Jahr wieder perfekt organisiert. Streckenführung, Streckenbeschilderung, Verpflegungsstationen, die Jungs von der Bergwacht, ärztliche Hilfe, in meinen Augen eine perfekte Veranstalltung. Im nächsten Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder.
Hatte mich mit anderen Teilnehmern unterhalten, auch Marathonwechsler von Tegernsee zu Garmisch, alle waren wir gleicher Meinung.

Jungs macht weiter so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ja, das Wetter....., es gibt nur falsche Kleidung.


----------



## herr.gigs (6. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte ja vor dem Marathon hier gar nicht dumm fragen, ob es Trinkflaschen gibt, weil ich es bei einer DM für selbstverständlich gehalten hätte... Tja ziemlich schei... wenn man Langstrecke fährt. Hat noch jemand diese wie ich im Regen abgebrochen? Wurde noch auf der Mittelstrecke mit 3h:Etwas gewertet, wäre aber wohl mit 4:30-4:40h auf der Langstrecke reingekommen. Ärgert mich jetzt schon weil es eben die DM war, aber besser als ne Erkältung, Sturz etc.
Ansonsten fand ich es recht gut, nä. Jahr komm ich sicher wieder zur Revanche, aber dann per Nachmeldung und wenn der Wetterbericht nur Gutes zu vermelden hat.

Und.... es wird jetzt sicher wieder die Diskussionen geben, helfen/Windschattenfahrer etc. erlaubt oder nicht?!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (6. Juni 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja vor dem Marathon hier gar nicht dumm fragen, ob es Trinkflaschen gibt, weil ich es bei einer DM für selbstverständlich gehalten hätte... Tja ziemlich schei... wenn man Langstrecke fährt.
> 
> Und.... es wird jetzt sicher wieder die Diskussionen geben, helfen/Windschattenfahrer etc. erlaubt oder nicht?!



ich hätte dir sagen können dass es keine trinkflaschen gibt ......

was ich mitgekriegt habe wars nicht windschatten sondern schieben...weiis aber auch nix genaues.....

ach noch was vaude unique vest ein super teil


----------



## BartSi (6. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> ich hätte dir sagen können dass es keine trinkflaschen gibt ......
> 
> was ich mitgekriegt habe wars nicht windschatten sondern schieben...weiis aber auch nix genaues.....
> 
> ach noch was vaude unique vest ein super teil



Habe leider heute auch gesehen, wie jemand einen Berg auf der Langdistanz hinauf geschoben wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

BartSi schrieb:


> Habe leider heute auch gesehen, wie jemand einen Berg auf der Langdistanz hinauf geschoben wurden.




Versteh ich das grad richtig? Es ist jemand gechoben worden????

Was das denn für ne Pussy?????


----------



## racing_basti (6. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Versteh ich das grad richtig? Es ist jemand gechoben worden????
> 
> Was das denn für ne Pussy?????



die frau die als erste von der langstrecke ins ziel gekommen ist. und schließlich disqualifiziert wurde.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> die frau die als erste von der langstrecke ins ziel gekommen ist. und schließlich disqualifiziert wurde.




Nee ne? *schäm

Eher würd ich absteigen und schieben!


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Juni 2009)

Naja, Windschatten zu verbieten dürfte schwer werden, wenn ein Hobbyfahrer aus versehen vor ne Lizenzfahrerin fährt wird diese disqualifiziert - oder? 
Aber Schieben kann nun wirklich nicht aus Versehen passieren! Insofern absolut berechtigt!
Flaschen gabs noch nie, also hab ich auch keine erwartet, hab aber heut eh viel weniger zu trinken gebraucht als sonst! Kam ja genug von oben...

Traurig fand ich die Siegerehrung, die Damenklassen wurden sowohl bei Lizenz als auch bei Hobby einfach zusammengeworfen - keinerlei Masterswertungen. Obwohl sie ausgeschrieben waren, mit der Klausel dass mind. 5 Fahrerinnen vorhanden sein müssen, wobei keiner gesagt hat, dass die auch ankommen müssen und das wäre wohl nötig gewesen, aber dann beide Mastersklassen zu streichen anstatt die zusammenzufassen finde ich unfair. Die Mädels in den Mastersklassen die sich durchgequält haben werden damit belohnt, dass sie mit den jüngeren oder gar den Profis zusammen gewertet werden...
Mit solchen Wertungen muss man sich nicht wundern, dass nicht mehr Frauen fahren. In jedem popligen Provinzrennen werden die Altersklassen die ausgeschrieben sind auch gewertet und wenn nur ein einziger gefahren ist, aber bei der DM nicht - schade.
Nächster Brüller ist, dass sie Masters 1 und Masters 2 der Hobbyherren zusammengefasst haben, und das waren bei den Hobbyfahren die Zahlenstärksten Klassen. Wird da jetzt gespart auf Teufel komm raus oder was?
Echt schade, dann sollen sie gleich nur die Klassen ausschreiben die sie auch werten...

Ansonsten wars eigentlich ganz gut, die Strecke war recht gut ausgeschildert und auch viele Helfer da, trotz strömendem Regen. Nur die Passage durch Garmisch fand ich auch nicht grad toll, Autos unterwegs, und irgendwie wußte man gar nicht so recht wo man hin sollte...


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

Und noch was sehe ich gerade in den Ergebnisslisten
Der 2. Platzierte in meiner Klasse  - Masters2 Hobby hat im letzten Streckenabschnitt (nach der Zieldurchfahrt) eine Zeit von 1:19 hingelegt, damit war er 26min schneller als ich - seltsammerweise hat mich gar keiner überholt!!! Und noch dazu war das die schnellste Zeit die überhaupt einer auf dieser Strecke gefahren hat, denn der deutsche Meister Jochen Käs hat dafür 2min mehr gebraucht! Für mich gibts dafür nicht viel Möglichkeiten - entweder eine Fehlmessung von Datasport oder es wurde abgekürzt...


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juni 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Und noch was sehe ich gerade in den Ergebnisslisten
> Der 2. Platzierte in meiner Klasse  - Masters2 Hobby hat im letzten Streckenabschnitt (nach der Zieldurchfahrt) eine Zeit von 1:19 hingelegt, damit war er 26min schneller als ich - seltsammerweise hat mich gar keiner überholt!!! Und noch dazu war das die schnellste Zeit die überhaupt einer auf dieser Strecke gefahren hat, denn der deutsche Meister Jochen Käs hat dafür 2min mehr gebraucht! Für mich gibts dafür nicht viel Möglichkeiten - entweder eine Fehlmessung von Datasport oder es wurde abgekürzt...



dafür ist er ja auch 3:07 bis zur durchfahrt gefahren und hat dann den turbo gezündet


----------



## Catweazl (7. Juni 2009)

BartSi schrieb:


> Habe leider heute auch gesehen, wie jemand einen Berg auf der Langdistanz hinauf geschoben wurden.



*Da würde mich ernsthaft interessieren, welche Trikotfarbe hatte die geschobene denn? *



racing_basti schrieb:


> die frau die als erste von der langstrecke ins ziel gekommen ist. und schließlich disqualifiziert wurde.



Die disqualifizierte Dame ( = Birgit Söllner) hat es 100%ig nicht nötig, sich von irgend jemand schieben zu lassen und ist es nach eigenen Aussagen auch nicht. Sie hat die letzten 4 Marathons, bei denen sie am Start war, jeweils mit deutlichem Vorsprung gewonnen und beim Straßenrennen letzte Woche in Merdingen die Morath am Berg auch locker stehen lassen. 

Ist übrigends auch nicht der Grund für die Disqualifikation gewesen, sondern daß sie sich durch Windschattenfahren einen Vorteil verschafft haben soll. 

Da hätte man die Brandau letztes Jahr und den Großteil der Fahrerinnen heuer aber auch disqulifizieren müssen!! Windschattenfahren ist da doch absolut normal und was sollen die schnellen Damen denn bitteschön machen, wenn sie auf langsamere Herren auffahren??? 

Es wird Zeit, daß sich die Veranstalter da endlich mal was einfallen lassen, damit es solche Vorfälle und die daraus resultierenden Diskussionen nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## skitheworld (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Bin mit 2:55 durch die Zwischenzeit und dann an der letzten Verpflegungsstation vor lauter Unterkühlung ab zurück ins Ziel.Konnte meine Finger nicht mehr rühren usw. Respekt vor den Jungs die das durchgezogen haben. 
Mensch das ist doch normal dass die Mädels sich auf den kurzen flachen Passagen reinhängen, das würden wir genauso tun. Jeder ist froh wenn er im Anschlag ein paar Meter Windschatten hat. Am Berg fahrt ihr dann doch eh wieder vorbei, und da werden doch die Platzierungen gefahren und nicht auf den lumpigen Geraden. 
Aber 2 Punkte sind zu kritisieren.
1.Keine Trinkflaschen bei einer DM? -----> Geht gar nicht
2.Autochaos in Garmisch bei der Zwischenzeit, nicht lustig wenn du da mit 35 - 40 daherkommst.
3.Es sollten ein paar Hobbyfahrer sich Gedanken machen eine Lizenz zu lösen, weil sie mit sehr guten Elitezeiten mitfahren könnten und somit echten Hobbyfahrern nicht die Platzierungen wegfahren.

Das wars Servaze


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juni 2009)

skitheworld schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Bin mit 2:55 durch die Zwischenzeit und dann an der letzten Verpflegungsstation vor lauter Unterkühlung ab zurück ins Ziel.Konnte meine Finger nicht mehr rühren usw. Respekt vor den Jungs die das durchgezogen haben.
> Mensch das ist doch normal dass die Mädels sich auf den kurzen flachen Passagen reinhängen, das würden wir genauso tun. Jeder ist froh wenn er im Anschlag ein paar Meter Windschatten hat. Am Berg fahrt ihr dann doch eh wieder vorbei, und da werden doch die Platzierungen gefahren und nicht auf den lumpigen Geraden.
> ...



es wäre gut die kritikpuknte die berechtigt sind flaschen autos etc. an den veranstalter zu schicken der treib sich hier nicht im forum rum....wennn ich ihn treffe werd ich ihm auch noch mal sagen ....
 hab gestern auch noch überlegt wie mann am besten da durch kommt vollsperrung ist nicht drin an einem samstag wegen geschäften etc. da sitzen einige im gemeinde rad haben irgendwo grund , wo die strecke drüber geht.
die verweigern dann einfach die fahrgenemigung und das wars dann... 
ich find die strecke so ganz okay.
alles in allem fand ich es gelungen ...esterberg runter im nassen hat schon was 

bis demnächst


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juni 2009)

Hier ging es aber wohl darum, dass sie von einem Teamkollegen GEPLANT Windschatten bekommen hat. Wenn ein Mädel in der Gruppe mithält ist das OK, aber so??

Das mit den Wertungen ist ne Sauerei, aber leider normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (7. Juni 2009)

skitheworld schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> 3.Es sollten ein paar Hobbyfahrer sich Gedanken machen eine Lizenz zu lösen, weil sie mit sehr guten Elitezeiten mitfahren könnten und somit echten Hobbyfahrern nicht die Platzierungen wegfahren.
> 
> Das wars Servaze



moin moin, warum?? auf welchem blatt steht das der elitefahrer schneller sein muß als der hobbyfahrer?? die diskussion nach jedem wettkampf egal wo, ist immer wieder lustig.


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> dafür ist er ja auch 3:07 bis zur durchfahrt gefahren und hat dann den turbo gezündet



Du bist doch ortskundig - hälst Du das für möglich? Ich nicht, entweder ne Fehlmessung oder eben ne nette Abkürzung...
Ich bin nicht überholt worden, und 2 meiner Teamkollegen hinter mir wissen auch nix von einem extrem schnell fahrenden Senior 2


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

skitheworld schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> 3.Es sollten ein paar Hobbyfahrer sich Gedanken machen eine Lizenz zu lösen, weil sie mit sehr guten Elitezeiten mitfahren könnten und somit echten Hobbyfahrern nicht die Platzierungen wegfahren.
> 
> Das wars Servaze



Naja, wenn dann wie bei den Damen geschehen alle in einen Pott geworfen werden und ich müßte mich mit den Elite Männern messen - nein Danke! Dazu fühle ich mich nicht berufen. Gut bei den Männern gab es ja die Altersklassen aber wer sagt dass das immer so ist, ich versteh nicht warum Klassen die ausgeschrieben sind aus Fahrermangel (im Ziel???) gestrichen werden...
Ansonsten ist das halt immer so, der erste Hobbyfahrer der Masters 2 war schneller als der 1. der Masters 1 und der wäre auch bei den Lizenzlern gut dabei gewesen - aber ich denke das ist halt jedem selber überlassen ob oder ob nicht...


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier ging es aber wohl darum, dass sie von einem Teamkollegen GEPLANT Windschatten bekommen hat. Wenn ein Mädel in der Gruppe mithält ist das OK, aber so??
> 
> Das mit den Wertungen ist ne Sauerei, aber leider normal.



Aber was ist geplant? Hier muss eine Regelung her! Ich hab auch eine Frau unseres Teams überholt, wenn ich dann nach rechts ziehe ist sie in meinem Windschatten! Gut wir sind zügig vorbei, war ja auch am Berg im flachen hätte sie ne Weile mitfahren können - ist das verboten? Wenns nur von einem Teamkollegen verboten ist, gut dann zieht man halt ein anderes Trikot an - das ist auch alles sehr wakelig.
Und weiter wie sieht es aus bei den Herren - wir waren ne ganze Weile zu dritt unterwegs - ich war rel. viel im Windschatten - ist das erlaubt?

Hier ist der BDR oder gar die UCI gefordert - hier muss ne klare Regelung her sonst gibts mal dne Disqualifizierung und dann wieder nicht und das ist eben auch sehr ungerecht!


----------



## herr.gigs (7. Juni 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Und noch was sehe ich gerade in den Ergebnisslisten
> Der 2. Platzierte in meiner Klasse  - Masters2 Hobby hat im letzten Streckenabschnitt (nach der Zieldurchfahrt) eine Zeit von 1:19 hingelegt, damit war er 26min schneller als ich - seltsammerweise hat mich gar keiner überholt!!! Und noch dazu war das die schnellste Zeit die überhaupt einer auf dieser Strecke gefahren hat, denn der deutsche Meister Jochen Käs hat dafür 2min mehr gebraucht! Für mich gibts dafür nicht viel Möglichkeiten - entweder eine Fehlmessung von Datasport oder es wurde abgekürzt...



Servus Klaus, ich kenn den Fahrer den du meinst und habe ihn hoch zum Eckbauer überholt und schon deutlich hinter mir lassen können. Gut, ich bin weniger später ausgestiegen, aber als ich seine Zeit für die zweite Hälfte gesehen habe, hatte ich mir auch zuerst gedacht Respekt. Aber 2min. schneller als der neue Dt. Meister geht nicht. Wenn er 5-10min. schneller gewesen wäre, wie der Rest in Eurer Klasse ok, aber seine Zeit ist zu krass.


----------



## Catweazl (7. Juni 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Aber was ist geplant? Hier muss eine Regelung her! Ich hab auch eine Frau unseres Teams überholt, wenn ich dann nach rechts ziehe ist sie in meinem Windschatten! Gut wir sind zügig vorbei, war ja auch am Berg im flachen hätte sie ne Weile mitfahren können - ist das verboten? Wenns nur von einem Teamkollegen verboten ist, gut dann zieht man halt ein anderes Trikot an - das ist auch alles sehr wakelig.
> Und weiter wie sieht es aus bei den Herren - wir waren ne ganze Weile zu dritt unterwegs - ich war rel. viel im Windschatten - ist das erlaubt?
> 
> *Hier ist der BDR oder gar die UCI gefordert - hier muss ne klare Regelung her sonst gibts mal dne Disqualifizierung und dann wieder nicht und das ist eben auch sehr ungerecht!*



Ja, das wird endlich Zeit. INteressanterweise haben viele Fahrerinnen im Ziel wohl geäußert, daß sie die Disqulifikation nicht verstehen.

Das mit dem GEPLANT ist auch nur eine Vermutung. Der Teamfahrer hatte an dem Tag - so wurde mir erzählt - wohl ziemliche Magenprobleme. Wenn man sich den Live-Ticker zum Rennen anschaut, dann kann man nachlesen, daß er zum Schluß auch das Tempo von Söllner nicht mitgehen konnte und sie alleine unterwegs war. Wie lange sind die beiden denn überhaupt gemeinsam gefahren?

Abgesehen davon muß Söllner ja auch alleine vorne raus gewesen sein, sonst hätte die gesamte Damengruppe den Windschatten gehabt. Meines Wissens hat sie an einem Berg attakiert und da  hat auch Morath nicht dranbleiben können.

Wenn ich dann höre, daß Morath später an einer Steigung bis auf 50 Meter an Söllner dran gewesen sein soll und sie auf dem anschließenden Downhill verloren haben will, dann wundert es mich doch schon sehr. Wer Söllner nämlich kennt, der weiß, daß sie als ausgesprochene Bergfahrerin ( schaut Euch mal die Deutschen BErgmeisterschaften Straße der letzten Jahre an; immer in Podiumsnähe unterwegs!!) Berghoch Zeit gutmacht und bei Downhills immer massiv Zeit verliert, weil sie als Späteinsteigerin auf dem MTB ( sie fährt ja erst seit 3-4 Jahren) mehr als bescheiden abfährt!!

Aber es ist sicherlich müsig, diese Dinge aufarbeiten zu wollen. Da hat jede eine eigene SIcht der Dinge. Bin mal gesapnnt, ob der Einspruch gegen die Disqualifikation bei der UCI Erfolg hat.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juni 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Du bist doch ortskundig - hälst Du das für möglich? Ich nicht, entweder ne Fehlmessung oder eben ne nette Abkürzung...
> Ich bin nicht überholt worden, und 2 meiner Teamkollegen hinter mir wissen auch nix von einem extrem schnell fahrenden Senior 2




absolut unmöglich die zeit....  vorallem nicht bei den bedingungen die wir hatten...abkürzen ist eigentlich nur bei der ortsdurchfahrt möglich...dann hätte er aber in cafewarten müssen ....nur vermutung wegen kälte aufgegeben irgendwie auf die strecke ins ziel gefahren und mit der hammerzeit gewertet wurden.....und die kontrollposten haben nicht aufgepasst oder die listen wurden nicht anständig kontroliert.....
hab ihn gegoogelt spricht nicht für seine zeit.....


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> absolut unmöglich die zeit....  vorallem nicht bei den bedingungen die wir hatten...abkürzen ist eigentlich nur bei der ortsdurchfahrt möglich...dann hätte er aber in cafewarten müssen ....nur vermutung wegen kälte aufgegeben irgendwie auf die strecke ins ziel gefahren und mit der hammerzeit gewertet wurden.....und die kontrollposten haben nicht aufgepasst oder die listen wurden nicht anständig kontroliert.....
> hab ihn gegoogelt spricht nicht für seine zeit.....



Ja, das stimmt, ggf. hat er einfach nicht gesagt dass er abgebrochen hat, wäre mal interessant - ggf. weiß er gar nichts von der ganzen Geschichte. Aber genaugenommen ist es so krass dass die Verantworlichen das sehen müssten, oder aber Datasport, aber gut sind nur Hobbyfahrer, da kuckt man nicht so hin!
Mal sehen ob einer drauf reagiert...


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juni 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, ggf. hat er einfach nicht gesagt dass er abgebrochen hat, wäre mal interessant - ggf. weiß er gar nichts von der ganzen Geschichte. Aber genaugenommen ist es so krass dass die Verantworlichen das sehen müssten, oder aber Datasport, aber gut sind nur Hobbyfahrer, da kuckt man nicht so hin!
> Mal sehen ob einer drauf reagiert...



heute wären wir trocken durchgekommen mach grad pause vom rad putzen glänzt schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Juni 2009)

Catweazl schrieb:


> Das mit dem GEPLANT ist auch nur eine Vermutung. Der Teamfahrer hatte an dem Tag - so wurde mir erzählt - wohl ziemliche Magenprobleme. Wenn man sich den Live-Ticker zum Rennen anschaut, dann kann man nachlesen, daß er zum Schluß auch das Tempo von Söllner nicht mitgehen konnte und sie alleine unterwegs war. Wie lange sind die beiden denn überhaupt gemeinsam gefahren?
> 
> Abgesehen davon muß Söllner ja auch alleine vorne raus gewesen sein, sonst hätte die gesamte Damengruppe den Windschatten gehabt. Meines Wissens hat sie an einem Berg attakiert und da  hat auch Morath nicht dranbleiben können.
> 
> Wenn ich dann höre, daß Morath später an einer Steigung bis auf 50 Meter an Söllner dran gewesen sein soll und sie auf dem anschließenden Downhill verloren haben will, dann wundert es mich doch schon sehr.



ich konnte das ganze ganz gut beobachten , weil ich nach meinem  sturz in einer engen schotterkurve und dem herrichten des verbogenen schaltwerks und des "herausoperierens" der kette aus den speichen ca. 10 minuten verloren hatte und als ich  weiterfuhr gerade von der frauenspitze eingeholt wurde...

also die Frau söllner war schon weit vor dem eibsee  als Mixedduo unterwegs,ich bin selbst etwas da mitgefahren... ... ihr teamkollege ca.190cm groß fuhr 10cm vor ihr...an den folgenden steigungen fuhr sie aus eigener kraft kaum schneller wie ich so dass ich einige zeit gut dranbleiben konnte... und adelheid , die kurz danach kam und mich einholte fuhr definitiv bergauf schneller ! das legt eine vermutung für schieben nahe, sonst hätte adel sie eigentlich später noch einholen müssen...gesehen habe ich das aber nicht...

und zum thema bergab: wenn du einen guten abfahrer vor dir hast, der die spur vorgibt und dich an "engen" stellen rechtzeitig warnt...kann das auch für eine mittelmässige abfahrerin eine große hilfe sein ! so ist mir die frau söllner dann auch in der abfahrt weggefahren...

es müsste aber eine definitive regelung her wenn wie hier mind. 75% der strecke ein teamfahrer vor einer frau herfährt...

und man muss auch sehen , dass jemand der sich im flachen durch windschatten schont für die anstiege dann auch kräfte spart, die der rest verpulvert...(bis platz 10 frauen sind dann alle auch alleine an mir vorbei...ich hab mit jeder noch nett geplaudert) 

hatte tierisch krämpfe wegen meiner allergie und bin den rest bis zum regenschauer daher nur noch spazierengefahren... 

und wie klaus auch sagt...,was ist wenn ich als Master 2 fahrer mir einen jungen herrenfahrer aus meinem team nehme und dem die ganze zeit im windschatten folge und dadurch aufs podest fahre ? auch verboten ? 

joe


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juni 2009)

er muss seinen schnitt auf der schleife um 5 Km/h nach oben geschraubt haben halte ich für unmöglich


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> er muss seinen schnitt auf der schleife um 5 Km/h nach oben geschraubt haben halte ich für unmöglich



das ist definitiv unmöglich...möglich wird das nur wenn man auf dem weg von der vorletzten kontrollmatte datasport zur letzten (ziel) einen "alternativen" = kürzeren weg gewählt hat...ob absichtlich oder zufällig lasse ich mal dahingestellt...hihi

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Servus Klaus, ich kenn den Fahrer den du meinst und habe ihn hoch zum Eckbauer überholt und schon deutlich hinter mir lassen können. Gut, ich bin weniger später ausgestiegen, aber als ich seine Zeit für die zweite Hälfte gesehen habe, hatte ich mir auch zuerst gedacht Respekt. Aber 2min. schneller als der neue Dt. Meister geht nicht. Wenn er 5-10min. schneller gewesen wäre, wie der Rest in Eurer Klasse ok, aber seine Zeit ist zu krass.



Hast Du eine E-Mail o.ä. von ihm, vielleicht ist er ja auch ausgestiegen und hat gar nicht gemerkt, dass er gewertet wurde?


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> heute wären wir trocken durchgekommen mach grad pause vom rad putzen glänzt schon wieder



Willste uns ärgern?  Meins hat gestern abend schon wieder geglänzt, bevor ich selber in die Dusche gehe muss das Rad gerichtet sein!


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ich konnte das ganze ganz gut beobachten , weil ich nach meinem  sturz in einer engen schotterkurve und dem herrichten des verbogenen schaltwerks und des "herausoperierens" der kette aus den speichen ca. 10 minuten verloren hatte und als ich  weiterfuhr gerade von der frauenspitze eingeholt wurde...
> 
> also die Frau söllner war schon weit vor dem eibsee  als Mixedduo unterwegs,ich bin selbst etwas da mitgefahren... ... ihr teamkollege ca.190cm groß fuhr 10cm vor ihr...an den folgenden steigungen fuhr sie aus eigener kraft kaum schneller wie ich so dass ich einige zeit gut dranbleiben konnte... und adelheid , die kurz danach kam und mich einholte fuhr definitiv bergauf schneller ! das legt eine vermutung für schieben nahe, sonst hätte adel sie eigentlich später noch einholen müssen...gesehen habe ich das aber nicht...
> 
> ...



Hey Jo, hab Dich unterwegs gar nicht gesehen! Wenn Du mit den Mädels gequatscht hast hättest Du das doch mit mir auch können! Ich hing ne Weile an Kathrin dran, aber im Steilstück nach der Finzbrücke hat sie nochmal 'n Zahn zugelegt und zwei andere Mädels überholt - da konnte ich nicht mehr mit, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich ja auch schon 10min auf sie reingefahren, ausserdem dachte ich besser sie ist am Berg schneller wie dass sie mich bergab überholt, das hätt ich nicht vertragen 
Sonst ist jeder Mist reglementiert und geregelt und hier fehlts doch ganz offensichtlich an ner Regelung! Und zwar eine die klar und deutlich ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazl (7. Juni 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ...
> 
> also die Frau söllner war schon weit vor dem eibsee  als Mixedduo unterwegs,ich bin selbst etwas da mitgefahren... ... ihr teamkollege ca.190cm groß fuhr 10cm vor ihr...an den folgenden steigungen fuhr sie aus eigener kraft kaum schneller wie ich so dass ich einige zeit gut dranbleiben konnte... und adelheid , die kurz danach kam und mich einholte fuhr definitiv bergauf schneller ! *das legt eine vermutung für schieben nahe*, sonst hätte adel sie eigentlich später noch einholen müssen...gesehen habe ich das aber nicht...
> 
> ...



Mit solchen Vermutungen solltest Du vorsichtig sein. Lt. UCI-Bericht wurde diese Anschuldigung nämlich eindeutig fallengelassen. Daß Söllner an einem BErg vorher ja wohl auch schneller war als Morath ist doch auch klar, sonst wäre sie ja schließlich nicht von der Damengruppe weggekommen.

Und Deine Behauptung, sie sei 75% der Strecke von Ihrem Teamkollegen begleitet worden, ist auch unwahr. Der ist bereits vor der ersten Zieldurchfahrt nciht mehr bei ihr gewesen. Sie ist also die letzte Runde ohne ihn gefahren!


----------



## BartSi (7. Juni 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> die frau die als erste von der langstrecke ins ziel gekommen ist. und schließlich disqualifiziert wurde.



Nein, die habe ich nicht beim schieben lassen beobachtet, sondern jemand anderen.
Aber das soll mal jeder mit seinem Gewissen klären.


----------



## BartSi (7. Juni 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> die frau die als erste von der langstrecke ins ziel gekommen ist. und schließlich disqualifiziert wurde.



sie hat heute in Tegernsee für alle über die Lautsprecher hörbar abgestritten, geschoben worden zu sein!?
Im Zweifel für die An..... oder gilt das nicht mehr oder gibt es Bilder die Sie der Lüge überführen!


----------



## BartSi (7. Juni 2009)

Catweazl schrieb:


> *Da würde mich ernsthaft interessieren, welche Trikotfarbe hatte die geschobene denn? *



Ein ER wurde geschoben! Der Schiebende (auch) ER hatte braune Bekleidung an und um das "Pärchen" herum waren genügend Teilnehmer, die das alles sehen konnten.
Aber bitte nicht böse sein, ich möchte mich da raushalten, hatte es ja schon mal gepostet.


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Juni 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hey Jo, hab Dich unterwegs gar nicht gesehen! Wenn Du mit den Mädels gequatscht hast hättest Du das doch mit mir auch können!



sorry... als die mädels an mir durch sind war ich noch einigermassen gut drauf...dann kamen die krämpfe und ich hab nur noch geschaut irgendwie unauffällig wieder nach garmisch zu kommen...und die eckbauerabfahrt war dann wieder die (negative) krönung... nur schieben wäre noch peinlicher gewesen,was ich da wieder zusammengefahren bin...kenne solche steilen passagen einfach nicht...

welche reifen hattest du denn jetzt drauf ??? weil meine larssen sind in den schotterkurven gerutscht wie nix...hatte auch etwas zuviel luft drinn...

na ja, war nicht mein tag...

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

Catweazl schrieb:


> Mit solchen Vermutungen solltest Du vorsichtig sein. Lt. UCI-Bericht wurde diese Anschuldigung nämlich eindeutig fallengelassen. Daß Söllner an einem BErg vorher ja wohl auch schneller war als Morath ist doch auch klar, sonst wäre sie ja schließlich nicht von der Damengruppe weggekommen.
> 
> Und Deine Behauptung, sie sei 75% der Strecke von Ihrem Teamkollegen begleitet worden, ist auch unwahr. Der ist bereits vor der ersten Zieldurchfahrt nciht mehr bei ihr gewesen. Sie ist also die letzte Runde ohne ihn gefahren!



Wenn das fallengelassen wurde müsste sie doch dann im nachhinein zum deutschen Meister(in) erklärt werden...
Es gibt nur Bilder auf denen sie deutlich hinter ihrem Kollgen fährt, daran gibts nix zu zweifeln - wenn das nicht der Grund war ist mir schleierhaft was denn nun überhaupt los sein soll, den so blöd wird keine(r) sein direkt von einem Streckenposten oder Kommisionär zu schieben...


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> sorry... als die mädels an mir durch sind war ich noch einigermassen gut drauf...dann kamen die krämpfe und ich hab nur noch geschaut irgendwie unauffällig wieder nach garmisch zu kommen...und die eckbauerabfahrt war dann wieder die (negative) krönung... nur schieben wäre noch peinlicher gewesen,was ich da wieder zusammengefahren bin...kenne solche steilen passagen einfach nicht...
> 
> welche reifen hattest du denn jetzt drauf ??? weil meine larssen sind in den schotterkurven gerutscht wie nix...hatte auch etwas zuviel luft drinn...
> 
> ...



Ach so, schade! Aber wenigstens haben wir uns vor dem Start ganz kurz gesehen...
Naja die Abfahrten haben es schon in sich, ich hatte auch ein paar Rutscher drin, war auch mal am fluchen weil das normalerweise besser geht - irgendwie ist der Schotter im Schwarzwald anders als der in den Alpen - der rutscht nicht so 
Ich hatte hinten den RaceKing in 2,2" drauf, knappe 2bar - vorn den Mountain King ebenfalls 2,2" und 2 bar - der Mountain King hat sehr gut gehalten, das Heck war öfters mal am ausbrechen, da wäre ein grober Reifen besser gewesen, aber dafür wäre der im Flachen und auf den guten Stücken nicht so gut gerollt. Ausserdem baut der RaceKing recht hoch und dämpft gut.


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte auch was zu Garmisch loswerden:

Das Ambiente (Ort und Landschaft) sind ideal für einen Marathon. Das Wetter war natürlich im letzten Drittel bescheiden. Nun meine Kritikpunkte:

1.) Orstdurchfahrt Garmisch nach 65 km: Das da mit den Autos nix passiert ist grenzt an ein Wunder. Meine Gruppe kollidierte fast mit aus und einparkenden Autos
2.) Die Abfahrten hatten null Flow, nur steil und ätzend, zum Glück kam ich beim Eckbauer noch trocken runter Die letzte Abfahrt war genauso beschissen. Null Flow! Wenn ich mich bergauf quäle wünsche ich mir zur Belohnung eine schöne Abfahrt!
Bei so wenig Startern wären ein Paar Singletrails doch wohl machbar, oder?
(Ich kenne den Tegernsee-MA nicht, ...)
3.) Der mögliche Flaschentausch an den Stationen müsste Pflicht bei allen MA sein! In Deutschland müsste der Flaschendurchmesser zudem regelmentiert sein


Schluss mit meiner Meckerei, aber ich (wir) sind eben verwöhnt. 

Die Kälte zum Schluss ließ einen erahnen, wie es Menschen in ärmeren Regionen geht, die nicht warm duschen oder heizen können.


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Juni 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wenn das fallengelassen wurde müsste sie doch dann im nachhinein zum deutschen Meister(in) erklärt werden...
> Es gibt nur Bilder auf denen sie deutlich hinter ihrem Kollgen fährt, daran gibts nix zu zweifeln - wenn das nicht der Grund war ist mir schleierhaft was denn nun überhaupt los sein soll, den so blöd wird keine(r) sein direkt von einem Streckenposten oder Kommisionär zu schieben...



es reicht wohl "geplante Hilfe" für eine Disqualifikation aus...und danach sah das , was ich während des Rennens mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe auch aus...auch ohne aktives Schieben...

joe

aus dem Bericht von Thomas hier an anderer Stelle...
_Die frühere Straßenfahrerin Birgit Söllner (Nürnberg) hatte fast während des gesamten Rennes geführt. Allerdings hatte sie sich so offensichtlich über weite Strecken im Windschatten eines männlichen Teamkollegen aufgehalten und vom ihm profitiert, dass die Jury mit Chef-Kommissär Hubert Emans (Niederlande) an der Spitze, Söllner disqualifizierte. Wir haben Aussagen von Streckenposten, die das bestätigten, sagte Emans.
Sein Assistent Ulf Luik erklärte, dass die Jury zur Erkenntnis gelangt sei, dass sich Birgit Söllner bewusst einen Vorteil verschafft hätte. Man hätte es im Mountainbike-Sport mit einer Einzeldisziplin zu tun und gegenseitige Hilfe sei nicht erlaubt, schon gar nicht Kategorien übergreifend.

Birgit Söllner wehrte sich. Ich kann die Entscheidung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Das ist doch bei Marathon-Rennen immer so, dass die stärksten Frauen in das Herrenfeld hinein fahren, sagte Söllner. Allerdings ließen etliche Augenzeugen, Film- und Foto-Aufnahmen den Schluss zu, dass ihr Firebike-Teamkollege Dirk König offensichtlich auf sie wartete und ihr ganz bewusst Windschatten gewährte.
BDR-Mountainbike-Koordinator Georg Schmitz zollte Söllner für ihre sportliche Leistung Anerkennung und betonte, dass der Jury die Entscheidung schwer gefallen sei. Geplante Hilfe ist nicht erlaubt und das können wir so nicht durchgehen lassen. Dadurch würden wir die Meisterschaft entwerten. Es tut uns leid, aber es geht nicht anders. Daraus ergibt sich aber auch ein Auftrag an uns, das noch deutlicher zu kommunizieren, erklärte Schmitz._


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Bei so wenig Startern wären ein Paar Singletrails doch wohl machbar, oder?



es gäbe schon welche nur kriegst du sie nicht genehmigt wenn der Forst ja sagt dann gibt noch den Naturschutz und der sagt Kategorisch nein......

frag mal den Tomek der war die Woche hier und ist ein paar schöne gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juni 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> es reicht wohl "geplante Hilfe" fÃ¼r eine Disqualifikation aus...und danach sah das , was ich wÃ¤hrend des Rennens mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe auch aus...auch ohne aktives Schieben...
> 
> joe
> 
> ...




Eigentlich hat sie nur Pech, dass sie eine Frau ist.


Wenn ich mir das so Ã¼berlege ...wenn ich jetzt 4 jÃ¼ngere Herren im Rennen um mich scharren wÃ¼rde, alle aus verschiedenen Teams, die alle besser sind als ich und mich vor dem Wind schÃ¼tzen, anschieben, und mal ein Rad leihen (Rad ... habe gelesen, dass der KÃ¤Ã mit dem Hinterrad von Genze gewonnen hat! Ist das fair? Darf Ã¼berhaupt ein Laufrad beim Marathon getauscht werden, sonst ist das nur in der Wechselzone erlaubt, oder ...)  hÃ¤tte ich doch auch einen Vorteil. WÃ¼rde wahrcheinlich auch keiner merken  ... nur wer macht das schon fÃ¼r mich? ;-)))
Marathon fair zu regelen scheint unmÃ¶glich ....


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Juni 2009)

Naja, es ist was anderes wenn ein Zug von alleine entsteht oder wenn man das plant um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Das Problem ist, dass es so gut wie nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, und deshalb kann es ja auch ne Fehlentscheidung sein, aber es scheint zumindest klar zu sein, dass sie doch recht lange hinter dem eigenen Teamkollegen hergefahren ist, der aber ja 10min früher gestartet ist...
Ansonsten ist das echt verdammt schwierig zu entscheiden - beim Rennradfahren ist Teamarbeit einfach erlaubt, erleichtert die Sache ungemein, man muss keinen Mißbrauch überwachen 

Ja das mit dem Rad ist erlaubt, beim Marathon gelten andere Regeln als beim CC, sonst wäre eine Verpflegung außerhalb der Zonen ebenfalls nicht erlaubt, ist es aber! Was nicht gemacht werden darf, ist das gesamte Rad zu wechseln, Teile ja, Rad nein. Ausserdem muss er es theoretisch alleine machen, er darf die Teile gereicht bekommen aber er muss sie selbst "einbauen". Ob das Laufrad nun von außen kommt oder von einem anderen Fahrer ist ebenfalls egal...


----------



## Trailhunterer (7. Juni 2009)

Hat sich nicht auch vor kurzen Sabine Spitz geärgert, weil eine Konkurrentin in einem Männerpulk nach vorne gezogen wurde, und sie keine chance mehr hatte.

Was müsste da wohl Claudia Till von Team Zwillingscraft sagen, bei der in der Ritchey Serie bei jedem Marathon das so praktiziert wird + holen von Getränkeflaschen und Riegel, Bananen von ihrem Teamkollegen.


----------



## Trailhunterer (7. Juni 2009)

Ha, habs grad gesehen, natürlich wollte sie sich gestern schonen, um heute am Tegernsee auch vorne mit dabei zu sein, übrigends bei super Bikewetter


----------



## null.ahnung (7. Juni 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, es ist was anderes wenn ein Zug von alleine entsteht oder wenn man das plant um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Das Problem ist, dass es so gut wie nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, und deshalb kann es ja auch ne Fehlentscheidung sein, aber es scheint zumindest klar zu sein, dass sie doch recht lange hinter dem eigenen Teamkollegen hergefahren ist, der aber ja 10min früher gestartet ist...
> Ansonsten ist das echt verdammt schwierig zu entscheiden - beim Rennradfahren ist Teamarbeit einfach erlaubt, erleichtert die Sache ungemein, man muss keinen Mißbrauch überwachen
> 
> Ja das mit dem Rad ist erlaubt, beim Marathon gelten andere Regeln als beim CC, sonst wäre eine Verpflegung außerhalb der Zonen ebenfalls nicht erlaubt, ist es aber! Was nicht gemacht werden darf, ist das gesamte Rad zu wechseln, Teile ja, Rad nein. Ausserdem muss er es theoretisch alleine machen, er darf die Teile gereicht bekommen aber er muss sie selbst "einbauen". Ob das Laufrad nun von außen kommt oder von einem anderen Fahrer ist ebenfalls egal...



Du schreibst, beim Rennrad Sport ist Teamarbeit erlaubt. Ich denke wenn sowohl Bulls als auch Multivan Merida mit 3 Mann vorne starten, wird auch dort im Idealfall zusammen gearbeitet und eventuell ein Fahrer unterstützt. Als Frau muß man ja demnächst Angst haben hinter einem Mann zu fahren, das kann es ja auch nicht sein! Dann muß man die Frauen demnächst alleine fahren lassen, damit ja nix passieren kann.

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## mar1kus (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich schließe mich den Ausführungen von Bonne an. 
Die Abfahrten waren langweilig und haben nur die Bremsen gefordert nicht jedoch das fahrerische können (habe erstmals meine 160er Marta SL Scheiben zum versagen gebracht)
Die Ortsdurchfahrt Garmisch war einer DM nicht würdig.


----------



## Trailhunterer (7. Juni 2009)

Na wie schon einmal erwähnt.
Ein toller kurs für die Pros. kein Schieben, kein Tragen, keine Technischen Anforderungen, aber Tempo bolzen, jawoll

Wenn die Strecke wenigstens noch so wie letztes Jahr gewesen wäre.


----------



## hefra (7. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte immer, dass Windschatten fahren beim Marathon erlaubt ist... abschleppen etc nicht. Das ist klar.
Es kann mir niemand erzählen, dass Bulls etc nicht geplant haben dem besten Fahrer zu helfen. Und ob sich eine Frau einen Mann als Tempomacher nimmt oder eine Frau die dann halt irgendwann aussteigen muss ist doch egal. Hauptsache man kann Kraft sparen.
Beim Laufen ist es nichts anderes.

Also einfach unnötige Regeln abschaffen und den Sport in den Vordergrund stellen.
Oder einfach die Strecken so gestallten, dass Windschatten keine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juni 2009)

mar1kus schrieb:


> Die Ortsdurchfahrt Garmisch war einer DM nicht würdig.



Der Rahmen der Siegerehrung auch nicht!!

Also Windschatten fahren ... da war auch einer bei mir gestern...der hier schreibt ....der müsste ja dann auch dis.....ist zwar nicht geplant gewesen, aber ich habe es gerne gemacht .....ist ja ein EMC-Freund und da hilft man sich natürlich!

Also ich bin für Freispruch von der Söllner auch wenn ich die Dame gar nicht kenne ....

Die Elizabeth B. ist Windschatten gefahren, na und erst regt sich die Spitz darüber auf, fordert Änderungen im Reglement und dann ...kommt sie nicht mal und fährt so ein Benefizding mit.

Für mich hatte sie Anwesenheitspflicht in Garmisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Juni 2009)

Woran hat man gesehen das es gestern die DM im Marathon war ?????
Siegerehrung ????
Werbung im Ort????
Zuschauer??????

Expo ?????

Die Strecke war ja von der Distanz und Höhenmeterern OK, aber an sich, was war das ?? 
Abfahrten die nichts bringen. 
Singeltrails, gabs die???
Und im allgemeinen, hat Garmisch mitbekommen das es an diesem Tag um den Deutschen Meistertitel ging ???


----------



## BartSi (7. Juni 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Oder einfach die Strecken so gestallten, dass Windschatten keine große Rolle spielt.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich finde, viele Streckenabschnitte haben mit dem MTB-Sport nicht viel zu tun, insbesondere die viel zu lange Stadtdurchfahrt gemischt mit dem täglichen Autoverkehr.

Hoffe, es findet zukünftig mal wieder eine Trendwende statt, hin zum Geländesport, weg vom Asphalt. Regenerationsabschnitte für die Rennfahrer/fahrerinnen können auch auf Forstwegen sein. 
Ich denke man sollte den Start.-und Zielbereich in die Nähe der Geländestrecken legen. Es gibt genügend Rennstrecken, wo das auch so ist. 
Der Stadtkern von GP liegt nunmal weit außerhalb der ersten Geländeabschnitte. Das darf aber nicht zu Lasten der Mountainbikerennfahrer gehen. 
Und als Zuschauer finde ich das ehrlich gesagt auch super langweilig, zwischen einkaufenden, gelangweilten Nichtradsportlern zu stehen. Da ist mir doch eine jubelnde Gruppe gleichgesinnter lieber.


----------



## Catweazl (8. Juni 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> es reicht wohl "geplante Hilfe" fÃ¼r eine Disqualifikation aus...und danach sah das , was ich wÃ¤hrend des Rennens mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe auch aus...auch ohne aktives Schieben...
> 
> joe
> 
> ...



Wenn es wirklich geplante Hilfe war, wieso ist der Teamfahrer dann bereits vor der ersten Zieldurchfahrt nicht mehr bei ihr gewesen? Darauf hat bisher noch niemand eine Antwort gegeben. 

Wenn ich mir zudem den Streckenabschnitt anschaue, wo die beiden dann wohl gemeinsam gefahren sind ( waren dann ja wohl so um die 40km), dann war da nicht viel an flachen Passagen drinn, wo man sich tatsÃ¤chlich einen Vorteil hÃ¤tte verschaffen kÃ¶nnen. Berghoch muÃ man immer noch selber fahren und da is nun mal nix mit Windschatten. Ist es kÃ¼nftig dann - je nach TEamzugehÃ¶rigkeit - auch noch verboten, da angefeuert zuwerden 

Und das Thema Schieben permanent in diesen Kontext  zu bringen, ist unfair gegenÃ¼ber der betroffenen Sportlerin. Es hat niemand gesehen, daÃ SÃ¶llner geschoben wurde und durch diese permanenten Andeutungen wird ihr Ruf geschÃ¤digt.

Wenn's ums Windschattenfahren geht und den dadurch gezogenen Vorteil, dann gehÃ¶rte Morath sowie die halbe Damengruppe dahinter auch disqualifiziert. SchlieÃlich hatte sie auch streckenweise MÃ¤nner um sich. Das war dann aber wohl ungeplant, oder!?

Hier wird mit zweierlei MaÃ gemessen. Ich spare mir eine Vermutung, ob's die gleiche Entscheidung gegeben hÃ¤tte, wÃ¤re in einer Ã¤hnliche Situation ein Protest gegen eine Kaderathletin des BDR eingereicht worden. Letztes Jahr jedenfalls hatten Proteste gegen Brandau auch keinen Erfolg. Zufall??


----------



## herr.gigs (8. Juni 2009)

Hat man schon vor Ort was in Erfahrung bringen können, wo die DM 2010 stattfindet? Ich hoffe doch dann in Frammersbach, die hatten vom BDR für dieses Jahr schon die mündl. Zusage.... WEr dort 2005 bei der EM gestartet ist, wird sich auch so wie ich denken, dass die Werbung, Zuschauer usw. größer und mehr wäre als in Garmisch.

(Tatsächlich haben mich Zuschauer bei der Verpflegung beiKM 65 gefragt, ob das ein normales Rennen ist oder die DM)

Und gab es bei der Siegerehrung eingetl. auch Dt. Meister Trikots für die Hobby Fahrer, dürfen die sich jetzt offiziell Dt. Hobby MTB Meister schimpfen? (Wobei die ersten Zwei wirklich besser im Lizenz Feld aufgehoben worden wären)


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2009)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Du schreibst, beim Rennrad Sport ist Teamarbeit erlaubt. Ich denke wenn sowohl Bulls als auch Multivan Merida mit 3 Mann vorne starten, wird auch dort im Idealfall zusammen gearbeitet und eventuell ein Fahrer unterstützt. Als Frau muß man ja demnächst Angst haben hinter einem Mann zu fahren, das kann es ja auch nicht sein! Dann muß man die Frauen demnächst alleine fahren lassen, damit ja nix passieren kann.
> 
> Grüsse
> Oliver



Natürlich wird sie bei Marathons auch betrieben! Um ehrlich zu sein, wir machen das auch als Hobbyfahrer! Wenn ich genau weiß, der Teamkollege ist in meiner Leistungsklasse und ich weiß auch wie er fährt, da ich ihn ja gut kenne, warum soll ich nicht mit ihm zusammen fahren? Bisher ist sowas ja auch nicht verboten! Ich kenne keine Regelung die so lauten würde - und deshalb hatte ich ja auch selbst angedeutet, dass das Urteil kritisch ist - wenn ich aus versehen 1min vor meiner Teamkollegin fahre fliegt sie raus - oder was??? Es muss einfach eine eindeutige Regelung her - sonst gibt es nur Chaos!!!


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. Juni 2009)

Von der Stimmung her, müsste Pfronten jedes Jahr die Marathon-WM austragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (8. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mich da meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Berg hoch brutal steil auf extrem breiten Wegen, da ist die Motivation so dahin, ich dachte ich würde stehen... und Berg runter ein gefährliches Spiel... entweder die Kurve ging voll und man hat zuviel gebremst oder sie ging nicht voll und man hat zu wenig gebremst. Also Spaß hats wenig gemacht... Außer am Ende noch mit richtig Druck ein paar Plätze gut zu machen . Zum Trost: 2011 und 2014 ist die Marathon DM wieder auf der Marathon CC-Strecke in St. Ingbert!!!


----------



## Hero1958 (8. Juni 2009)

@bonnekessel: 

ja die Gegend um Garmisch ist schon ideal für nen Marathon... leider ist es dort scheinbar im Gegensatz zum Tegernsee nicht möglich die Abfahrten auf Trails zu organisieren... 
ja, ich war genauso froh gerade noch trocken vom  Eckbauer runterzukommen.. 

@bikehumanumest:

schade dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben... 

was die Abfahrt vom Eckbauer angeht... da hättest du mich erstmal sehen müssen...


----------



## Interessierter (8. Juni 2009)

Wie ist es denn Euch mit Euren Reifen ergangen. Hatte eine RoRo-RaRa Kombi tubeless bei 1.8 bar (80kg) drauf. Bin auf dem Schotter gerutscht wie Sau, der RoRo Kurven-Grip gleich null. Bin da jetzt echt entäuscht. Ging's jemanden irgendwie besser?

Zu den Trinkflaschen: finde es zwar eigentlich auch toll, wenn welche gereicht werden, aber sehe auch den riesen Orga-Aufwand dahinter. V.a. da die Leute da am Samstag wirklich bemüht waren, das schnell zu machen. Habe 2mal meine Flaschen aufgefüllt bzw. auffüllen lassen, hat vielleicht ein paar Sekunden gedauert. Das geht bei anderen Rennen oft viel langsamer. Wenn man die nötig hat, dann sollte man vielleicht mit Versorgungs-Team anreisen.


----------



## captain hook (8. Juni 2009)

so ist das halt beim marathon... mal jammern die physisch starken über die trails und das nächste mal die techniker über die langen rampen die einem die motivation verderben und das die abfahrten zu langweilig sind. ich finde man muss es so nehmen wie es kommt.


----------



## BartSi (8. Juni 2009)

Was mich doch etwas verwundert, dass eine deutsche TOP-Fahrerin, wie Sabine Spitz, eine Marathonveranstaltung in Münster, wo der Veranstalter ausdrücklich auch Familien und Schulklassen zur Teilnahme anspricht, vor der Deutschen Marathonmeisterschaft vorzieht!
Ich denke, eine Sportlerin, die derzeit nicht wirklich in Hochform ist sollte sich lieber mit ihresgleichen messen anstatt auf einer "Benefizveranstaltung" eine Show abzuziehen!
Meine Worte sind keine Kritik gegen die Veranstaltung in Münster (Obermarchtal).

Der Wert der Deutschen Meisterschaft wird durch solch ein Verhalten immer stärker geschwächt. 
Aber vielleicht ist ja auch mal wieder der "Oberradsportverband" fleißig dabei gegen kritische Fahrer/rinnen vorzugehen und Spitz hat so ihre Missbilligung ausgedrückt!
Wenn Spitz schon nicht an der Deutsche Meisterschaft teilnimmt, dann gibt mir das auf jeden Fall doch sehr zu denken!

Hat jemand mal eine offizielle Zuschauerzahl von GP 2009. Ich würde schätzen, es waren nur einige Hundert.


----------



## Interessierter (8. Juni 2009)

captain hook schrieb:


> so ist das halt beim marathon... mal jammern die physisch starken über die trails und das nächste mal die techniker über die langen rampen die einem die motivation verderben und das die abfahrten zu langweilig sind. ich finde man muss es so nehmen wie es kommt.


----------



## maxmistral (8. Juni 2009)

BartSi schrieb:


> Was mich doch etwas verwundert, dass eine deutsche TOP-Fahrerin, wie Sabine Spitz, eine Marathonveranstaltung in Münster, wo der Veranstalter ausdrücklich auch Familien und Schulklassen zur Teilnahme anspricht, vor der Deutschen Marathonmeisterschaft vorzieht!
> Ich denke, eine Sportlerin, die derzeit nicht wirklich in Hochform ist sollte sich lieber mit ihresgleichen messen anstatt auf einer "Benefizveranstaltung" eine Show abzuziehen!
> Meine Worte sind keine Kritik gegen die Veranstaltung in Münster (Obermarchtal).
> 
> ...



Dass die Spitz nicht da war lag vielleicht auch daran, dass sie sich bei der letzten DM in Singen darüber geärgert hat, dass die relativ unbekannte Elisabeth Brandauer Deutsche Meisterin wurde, weil die bei einer Männergruppe mitgefahren ist. So ganz verstehe ich die Spitz nicht, sie hätte auch die Möglichkeit gehabt bei einer Männer-Gruppe mitzufahren.

Dann darf man auch nicht übersehen, dass die Spitz XC-Fahrerin und nicht Marathonfahrerin ist, soll heißen nur weil sie Olympia-Gewinnerin ist kann sie noch lange nicht Marathons auf Sieg fahren. Ich kann dann schon verstehen, dass man da zu Trainingszwecken lieber einen Provinzmarathon fährt, der gleich um die Ecke liegt.


----------



## Trailspezi (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute! 

So! Bei 9 Stunden Autofahrt zurÃ¼ck an den Niederrhein konnte ich mich noch
nicht genug Ã¤rgern! Birgitt tat mir so leid! Es ist von jedem doch der Traum bei einer DM auf dem Treppchen zu stehen und die Nationalhymne fÃ¼r einen gespielt wird. SpÃ¤testens bei der Siegerehrung muÃten wir aus dem Kongresszentrum raus. VerstÃ¤ndlicher weise wÃ¤ren mir da auch fast die TrÃ¤nen gekommen.
Ich sehe die Sache hier zwar aus der Firebikebrille!
Aber das was mich am meisten bei dieser ganzen Geschichte Ã¤rgert ist die Tatsache das der Vorwurf des Windschattensfahres nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt fÃ¼r die Disqualifikation war. Einige andere Sachen stÃ¶ren mich gewaltig daran!

1.Mich sprach ein verantwortlicher FunktionÃ¤r wÃ¤hrend Birgitt am Jurybus stand an. Er meinte die Jury hÃ¤tte Bilder die ein schieben meines Teamkollegen beweisen sollte. Als ich darauf Bestand diese Beweise doch mal zu sehen, sagte er nur er mÃ¼sse sie ja nicht zeigen. Wie auch! Es gab ja keine!

2.Dieser Mann sprach noch von einem Fahrer auf der zweiten Runde ,mit der Nummer 83 der zu einem FunktionÃ¤r sagte, als dieser ihn darauf ansprach weshalb er so denn langsam fahre antwortete, dass er auf die erste Frau warten wÃ¼rde. Wer ist dieser Fahrer und woher kann dieser wissen, dass Birgitt zu dieser Zeit in FÃ¼hrung lag. So Geschichten wurden ja per Funkspruch an den Jurybus weitergeleitet. 

3. Da anscheinend niemand mit einem Protest richtig rechnete, versuchte mich dieser FunktionÃ¤r auch noch zu Ã¼berzeugen keinen einzulegen und sich die 50 â¬ zu sparen. Mit der Begrundung, es hÃ¤tte eh keinen Zweck! Der Mann war Ã¼brigens vom Bayrischen Radsportverband.

Die ganze Sache stinkt zum Himmel! Nachdem wir Protest eingelegt hatten waren alle anderen Sachen wie Fahrer und Bilder nicht mehr ausschlagebend. Wir wollten den Fahrer ausrufen lassen, die Bilder gezeigt bekommen. Ich sag mal was es nicht gibt kann man nicht zeigen,bzw. niemanden herholen der nicht da war! So stand nur noch der Vorwurf des Windschattenfahrens im Raum. Aber wie hier schon im Forum schon mal gesagt, hÃ¤tte man dann alle Frauen disqualifizieren mÃ¼ssen.

Ich finds einfach nicht fair!Nur weil eine Frau Morath ein gewisses Ansehen genieÃt, wird hier mit zweierlei MaÃ gemessen. Dreimal kÃ¶nnt ihr raten wer fÃ¼r den Protest eingelegt hat! Ich hÃ¤tte mir das zwar anders vorgestellt aber naja....
Leider wird der Protest wahrscheinlich aussichtslos bleiben, aber die ganze Sache einfach unter den Tisch kehren geht auch nicht. Nur weil hier gewisse Herren meinen sie sitzen hier am lÃ¤ngeren Hebel mÃ¼ssen diese nicht glauben man wÃ¼rde sich nicht wehren. Ich habe einfach nur eine Wut auf so Leute die mir unsportliches Verhalten unterstellen und im selben Atemzug solche LÃ¼genmÃ¤rchen auftischen!

Was macht eigentlich ein Schweizer bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft? Windschatten spenden?mmh?

Wollte hier nur mal Position beziehen und meine erlebte Seite darstellen. Ich kann mir vorstellen wie Birgitt sich gerade heute mit etwas Abstand zum Samstag fÃ¼hlt. FÃ¼r mich ist sie die wahre Deutsche Meisterin weil sie an diesem Tag einfach die stÃ¤rkste Fahrerin war!

GruÃ Christoph


----------



## Augustiner1328 (8. Juni 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Von der Stimmung her, müsste Pfronten jedes Jahr die Marathon-WM austragen.


 stimmt aber dann jammerns wieder über die steilen rampen...ich sag nur kappeleralm .... oder wir gehen mal ins ausland kitzalpbike wegen der trails

du weist kann ich beide nicht wegen der transe germania


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2009)

Interessierter schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn Euch mit Euren Reifen ergangen. Hatte eine RoRo-RaRa Kombi tubeless bei 1.8 bar (80kg) drauf. Bin auf dem Schotter gerutscht wie Sau, der RoRo Kurven-Grip gleich null. Bin da jetzt echt entäuscht. Ging's jemanden irgendwie besser?
> 
> Zu den Trinkflaschen: finde es zwar eigentlich auch toll, wenn welche gereicht werden, aber sehe auch den riesen Orga-Aufwand dahinter. V.a. da die Leute da am Samstag wirklich bemüht waren, das schnell zu machen. Habe 2mal meine Flaschen aufgefüllt bzw. auffüllen lassen, hat vielleicht ein paar Sekunden gedauert. Das geht bei anderen Rennen oft viel langsamer. Wenn man die nötig hat, dann sollte man vielleicht mit Versorgungs-Team anreisen.



Also der RocketRon ist auf losem Schotter nicht so ganz toll, aber es gibt auch Leute die ihn in Ordnung finden. Ich hatte vorn den Mountain King hinten den Race King - war ganz OK, vor allem vorn - ich glaub rutschen tut jeder Reifen ein wenig auf diesem Untergrund, gut ein DH-Reifen vielleicht weniger, aber den schleif ich keine 2900Hm durch die Berge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Juni 2009)

captain hook schrieb:


> so ist das halt beim marathon... mal jammern die physisch starken über die trails und das nächste mal die techniker über die langen rampen die einem die motivation verderben und das die abfahrten zu langweilig sind. ich finde man muss es so nehmen wie es kommt.



Ich mags ja auch lieber trailig aber die sausteilen Abfahrten haben auch was, musste mich damit erstmal wieder zurechtfinden. Die Anstiege fand ich so OK, die vom letzten Jahr waren mir echt zu heftig, also ich seh das auch so, man muss es nehmen wie es kommt, es gibt viel ödere Marathons als Garmisch! Ausserdem ist die Landschaft trotzdem schön - Eibsee ist klasse und der Weg am Klamm auch!


----------



## null.ahnung (8. Juni 2009)

Also wenn der Untergrund hart ist, und darauf viel kleine Kieselsteine liegen(wie auf ca.50% der Strecke) rutscht nicht der Reifen weg, sondern die Steinchen unter dem Reifen. Ich glaube da ist selbst der Unterschied zwischen Furious Fred und Muddy Mary nicht sonderlich. Ich denke das jeder Fahrer Probleme hatte, die richtige Geschwindigkeit für die Kurven zu finden. Allerdings hatten die Fahrer weiter hintem im Feld(so wie ich) das Glück, das die Idealspur fast völlig frei war. Dafür mußten wir aber länger im Regen fahren, und auch die Eckbauer Abfahrt im glitschigen Zustand irgenwie runterkommen.
Das nennt man dann wohl ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit!! 

Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## aka (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab' als Laie mal deine allgemeine Frage - was ist eigentlich die Logik der Lizenz- und Hobbyklasse? 
Wenn ich mir z.B. die Top 10 der Hobbyfahrer anschaue, dann wären das doch selbst im Lizenzfeld sehr ordentliche Zeiten und Platzierungen gewesen? Warum fahren eigentlich so viele Leistungssportler ohne Lizenz? Nicht, daß es mich stören würde...


----------



## zauberer# (9. Juni 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Warum fahren eigentlich so viele Leistungssportler ohne Lizenz? Nicht, daß es mich stören würde...



keinen Bock auf Lizenz-Vereinsmeierei z.B.


----------



## Toni172 (9. Juni 2009)

oder aber die "Lust" in der Hobbyklasse sehr oft auf dem Treppchen zu stehen. Was in der Lizenzklasse nicht so der Fall wäre.


----------



## maxmistral (9. Juni 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich hab' als Laie mal deine allgemeine Frage - was ist eigentlich die Logik der Lizenz- und Hobbyklasse?
> Wenn ich mir z.B. die Top 10 der Hobbyfahrer anschaue, dann wären das doch selbst im Lizenzfeld sehr ordentliche Zeiten und Platzierungen gewesen? Warum fahren eigentlich so viele Leistungssportler ohne Lizenz? Nicht, daß es mich stören würde...



Bike-Marathons sind Breitensportveranstaltungen mit 100erten wenn nicht gar 1.000senden Startern. Da finden sich nicht genug Lizenzfahrer um mit Ihrem Startgeld die Veranstaltung zu finanzieren. 

Häufig ist es aber so, dass hinter den Veranstaltungen ein Radsportverein steht, der möchte natürlich auch die Vereinstätigkeit fördern, deshalb bietet er auch eine Lizenzklasse an. 

Manchmal muss man das sogar, ohne Lizenz-Klasse darf man keine DM austragen.


----------



## scooter_werner (9. Juni 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich hab' als Laie mal deine allgemeine Frage - was ist eigentlich die Logik der Lizenz- und Hobbyklasse?
> Wenn ich mir z.B. die Top 10 der Hobbyfahrer anschaue, dann wären das doch selbst im Lizenzfeld sehr ordentliche Zeiten und Platzierungen gewesen? Warum fahren eigentlich so viele Leistungssportler ohne Lizenz? Nicht, daß es mich stören würde...



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich angesprochen fühlen soll (immerhin Top 10 AK), aber hier mal meine Gründe:

ich habe einen job bei dem ich zwischen 45-55 Std. im Geschäft verbringe und darum kämpfen muss zweimal unter der Woche Zeit zum radeln zu haben,
ich habe noch ein Leben neben dem Radeln und trainiere nicht nach Trainingsplan,
ich erfahre keinerlei Sponsoring
ich kann Vereinsmeierei nicht besonders leiden
es gibt wenige bis keine Veranstaltungen bei denen ich gern mitfahren wollte und für die eine Lizenz erforderlich wäre
Deshalb betrachte ich mich als Hobbysportler (ambitioniert, ja) und sehe absolut keinen Grund mir ne Lizenz zu holen.

Die sieben die vor mir platziert waren sollten das aber tun 

Werner


----------



## maxmistral (9. Juni 2009)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich angesprochen fühlen soll (immerhin Top 10 AK), aber hier mal meine Gründe:
> 
> ich habe einen job bei dem ich zwischen 45-55 Std. im Geschäft verbringe und darum kämpfen muss zweimal unter der Woche Zeit zum radeln zu haben,
> ich habe noch ein Leben neben dem Radeln und trainiere nicht nach Trainingsplan,
> ...



Also das IBC DIMB Racing-Team ist doch auch so ne Art Verein. Man kann bei euch doch auch ne Renn-Lizenz ziehen!


----------



## scooter_werner (9. Juni 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Also das IBC DIMB Racing-Team ist doch auch so ne Art Verein. Man kann bei euch doch auch ne Renn-Lizenz ziehen!



Beides richtig, Reinhard. Aber man muss nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Interessierter (9. Juni 2009)

Das schöne an MTB-Marathons ist doch gerade, dass Profis, Amateure und Hobbies (alles sowohl männlich, wie auch weiblich) in einem Rennen starten. Bei welcher Sportart gibt es das denn? Wenn man auf Plazierung fahren will, ist es doch egal ob die Konkurrenten eine Lizenz haben oder nicht. Man muss ja keinen Leistungsnachweis erbringen, um eine zu bekommen. Achte selber bei mir auch nie auf die AK-WErtung, sondern nur auf die Gesamt-Wertung (ab einem bestimmten Alter, werde ich das wohl auch anders machen). Man tritt ja schließlich gegen alle. Lieber 50er in einem top-besetzten Rennen, als 10er bei einer Touristik-Fahrt. Man muss halt seine eigene Leistung einschätzen können.

Bin zwar selber kein Mitglied mehr, aber muss eine Lanze für die "Vereinsmeierei" brechen. War selber als Jugend-FAhrer und früher Amateur im Verein. Habe die Zeit sehr genoßen, ohne ein Spießer zu werden oder jetzt einen Dackel zu besitzen. Es gibt viele Vereine, wo es eine Super-Gemeinschaft bei genügend Lockerheit gibt.


----------



## scottler (9. Juni 2009)

Zitat aus der Sportordnung des BDR (5.1. Allgemeines unter Lizenzen):

"(5) Die Lizenz ist kein qualifizierter Befähigungsnachweis, sondern ausschließlich
ein Ausdruck der Anerkennung von Statuten und Reglements der UCI bzw. des
BDR."

hat überhaupt nix mit Leistung oder Trainigsaufwand zu tun...ich fände es sinnvoller wenn alle eine Liznez haben müssten, die dann wie beim Straßenradsport in unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen eingeteilt sind...das hätte meiner MEinung nach eine deutlich fairere Wertung zur Folge...und für diejenigen, denen es ums durchkommen geht, bzw. nicht regelmäßig bei Marathons starten, könnte eine lizenzlose Klasse eingeführt/beibehalten werden, in der es eben keine Preise gibt...wäre mein Vorschlag 

(wenn z.B. zwei gleich schnell und gleich alt sind, kann es sein, dass der eine erster ist, weil er keine Lizenz hat un der andere 15. weil er die Regeln des BDR anerkannt hat und somit eine Lizenz besitzt...irgendwie komisch, oder?...offensichtlich betreiben sie ja einen ähnlichen Aufwand und sind gleich fit, aber der eine is trotzdem Ehrungswürdiger???)


----------



## BartSi (9. Juni 2009)

scottler schrieb:


> (wenn z.B. zwei gleich schnell und gleich alt sind, kann es sein, dass der eine erster ist, weil er keine Lizenz hat un der andere 15. weil er die Regeln des BDR anerkannt hat und somit eine Lizenz besitzt...irgendwie komisch, oder?...offensichtlich betreiben sie ja einen ähnlichen Aufwand und sind gleich fit, aber der eine is trotzdem Ehrungswürdiger???)



Wie??

Ich dachte mit Lizenz wird Frau halt mal disqualifiziert, wegen der Regeln, die eigentlich nicht geregelt sind, aber egal.... Halt BDR!

Wie meinst du das mit 15. oder Sieger???


----------



## powderJO (10. Juni 2009)

scottler schrieb:


> Zitat aus der Sportordnung des BDR (5.1. Allgemeines unter Lizenzen):
> 
> "(5) Die Lizenz ist kein qualifizierter Befähigungsnachweis, sondern ausschließlich
> ein Ausdruck der Anerkennung von Statuten und Reglements der UCI bzw. des
> ...



mh, so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. hast aber eigentlich recht.




BartSi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit 15. oder Sieger???



ganz einfach: fahrer a und b, gleich alt, gleiches talent, gleicher trainingsaufwand. fahrer a zieht lizenz, starte auch damit und wird folglich in der lizenzklasse gewertet. fahrer b startet in der hobbyklasse. beide fahren die gleiche zeit. bei dem fahrer a reicht die erreichte zeit zu platz 15 - bei fahrer b dagegen zu platz 1, 2 oder 3. schön blöd also, wenn man mit lizenz startet.


----------



## Catsoft (10. Juni 2009)

Vor allen Dingen wo es nur ein Lizenz gibt. Beim Crossen macht eine Lizenz für mich Sinn, da gibt es kaum Hobbyrennen. Im Sommer würd ich in Teilen lieber Hobby fahren. Da wäre das Rennen zu humaneren Zeiten, die Platzierung besser, das Rennen länger. Andererseits hat der erste Startblock in Kirchzarten was 

Die Amis lösen das IMHO mit einer Tageslizenz.

Robert


----------

